# Pasive Subs



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I read that some one at some sight said that it is passable to do a passive sub set up, that is run a sub with no amp. Is this true? If so how would you do it?? I had my last cd player,sub and amp stollen and can not afford to replace all of them. I've replaced the cd player with this real crappy jensen and found that it sounded ok, exept the bass real sound crappy coming out of my 6.5 in sony speakers. so is it passable??

ps. The radio dose have rca cables ready for a amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

A passive sub? That doesn't even make sense, all speakers are passive, and every speaker ever made will need an amp. How else do you think it would get the power necessary to operate? Only dreams and wishes get their power from magical pixie dust, not speakers.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you mean passive radiator system?


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

i think i was getting confused, i read on a bazooka box that it was passive and thought that i meant i did not have an amp and did not need one. o well i gess it's time to look for a really cheap amp and sub and build a sild box for it. thanks enyways.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the bazooka system has an amp built in. Same with an infinity basslink


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

infinity will rape u up the crap hole with the basslinks.. www.millionbuy.com
cheap amps.. nice quality... good luck


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> the bazooka system has an amp built in. Same with an infinity basslink


No, not all of them do. They have a line of "Passive" sub enclosures that require an external amp to drive them.


----------



## fitybucks2002 (Nov 15, 2005)

lmao a passive sub? where did u say u got ur crack rocks? u can just wire it off your stereo yea it might not have a lot of base that's because that's all the stereo puts out... go get a 300 amp or so for 60$ that's cheap


----------

